

A Sneak Preview of Wolfram Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine (archived video) - ziploc
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/interactive/events/2009/04/wolfram

======
oomkiller
Is it too much to ask to be able to view the software rather than Wolfram
talking? I know what he looks like SHOW ME THE SOFTWARE!!!

~~~
jeremyw
Perhaps a moderator could change the subject line to "Stephen Wolfram
discusses Wolfram|Alpha (no screens)" given the absent shots.

If this wasn't a request of Wolfram's, I wouldn't want to be the cameraman
this week.

------
timothychung
If you can't wait for Wolfram, give START a try

START: <http://start.csail.mit.edu/>

------
anigbrowl
Thanks, I found this valuable. It's a good advert for Wolfram too; he's a lot
more personable when he's talking about something else besides his resume :-)

------
gojomo
As I wait for the multi-hour download to complete, I wonder: What does
Harvard's Berkman Center have against YouTube?

~~~
pkrumins
it's redirecting to youtube now. but the recording is total crap - no slides.

------
pkrumins
who was the moron who recorded this lecture? all the most important
information is in the slides. i want to see them.

